
International founders who brought tech culture home and made it their own - kholmes79
http://fndrs.net/globalizationsv
======
MarkAndersen
Excellent article. Having lived in the Czech Republic for 6 years I agree with
Ondrej that Prague is awesome. And I agree it's important for founders coming
here to focus on their greatest strengths. The Czechs are super creative and
outstanding at engineering. And Rami's right--Finns know how to build. I've
worked with many Mexicans and Peruvians--very hard workers who create a great
esprit de corps.

------
dnlflf
I am thrilled to learn even more on starup scenes outside SV and the outcomes
when heading home full of thoughts.

------
rafaeljimenez
It would be cool if other non-Silicon Valley founders from the HN community
share their thoughts on this.

------
scaevola
Could be interesting to hear the reverse influence as well, to which extend
these founders do affect SV.

~~~
holmesr
yes please - anyone else have a thought on this?

------
ingrid_lopez
So interesting to find similarities with non-Silicon Valley founders
worldwide.

